# Old school pro flex offroad 550 1988/89 check it out nice resto



## lllm (Dec 15, 2011)

UP FOR SALE IS A 1988/89 PRO FLEX OFF ROAD 550 IN SURVIVOR SHAPE HAS ONE SMALL DING UNDER THE BIKE NOTHIN CRAZY THE REAR SHOCK NEEDS TO BE FIXED ALL PAINT AND DECALS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE FOR ITS AGE WHEELS ARE 26 INCH SUN MINSTRIL LACED TO SHIMANO DEORE HUBS ALL OTHER COMPONENTS ARE SHIMANO DEORE LX ALSO RIMS NEED A LIGHT TRUIN BIKE HAS BEEN SITTIN FOR ALONG TIME I PUT NEW TUBES AND TIRES ON IT TO START THE RESTO BUT IT HAS JUST SAT AROUND AND I JUS T WANT TO FIND IT A NEW HOME DIDNT WANT TO CHUCK IT SO IF YUR INTERESTED CALL 508 567 5689 OR EMAIL ME AT bink7987@comcast.net  ill take $175.00 SHIPPED THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------

